# Sauce for lobster ravioli?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I made the mistake of going to Costco on an empty stomach yesterday and my hunger led me to buy some things I wouldn't ordinarily buy when sane.  I bought some lobster ravioli, the pasta is a pinky/salmon color, not sure what that is.  What kind of sauce could I make to serve this with?


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are not sure what is it, throw it to rubbish bin ...At first I thought, that you are talking about ravioli filled with lobster meat, so I think is very posh thing and I wanted to tell you to make some sauce like saffron custard or parsnip velouté with vanilla or bouilabaisse style sauce with saffron and great fish stock, or just lemon and lemongrass butter....we have a lot of options...but I do not know if that your pinky stuff worth it..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We got those one time too and I just made a simple olive oil, butter, garlic and white wine, plated and then sprinkled flat leaf Italian parsley and grated cheese on top, delish!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try a Sauce Nantua, or light Newburg  type sauce, or lite Pesto cream. The filling is enhanced with MSG so tast of Lobster comes out. The pink is just food color. Unfortunatly they mix the chopped  lobster meat with bread crumbs or cracker meal to stretch it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok so it won't be great, but it looks decent and I'd rather not throw it away.  Do you think a cream sauce would work?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't see why not, maybe throw in some tarragon, a touch of tomato paste. Follow your instincts, they are good.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A  Dilled Veloute would be good. Drizzled over it


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so sisy, what did you do?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha, nothing yet!  They're sitting in the fridge and have an expiration date in April.  It must have a boat load of preservatives in it but oh well, I'll get to them before April hehe.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Sis (sissy, sorry I spelled it wrong before /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif ), let us know what you do with them, I was planning a big Costco run soon and if they have those, I just might get some. My Mister loves ravioli and I just don't feel like make them from scratch. What preservatives ??


----------



## jayeeeteeess (Mar 18, 2012)

Buy 1 or 2 lobsters. Steam and take out the meat and and reserve for later. Make a stock using the shells. Then make a lobster cream sauce with a rue, minced shallots and garlic, lobster stock, saffron and thickened with heavy cream. Toss lobster meat in to heat through and serve over raviolis.

or Chef Oliver had some great ideas...



Chef Oliver said:


> If you are not sure what is it, throw it to rubbish bin ...At first I thought, that you are talking about ravioli filled with lobster meat, so I think is very posh thing and I wanted to tell you to make some sauce like saffron custard or parsnip velouté with vanilla or bouilabaisse style sauce with saffron and great fish stock, or just lemon and lemongrass butter....we have a lot of options...but I do not know if that your pinky stuff worth it..


I'm also a little creeped out by the pinkness /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm almost positive that Chef Ed is wrong and that Costco lobster ravioli does NOT have MSG in either filling or pasta.  Suggesting a sauce based on a scratch lobster stock -- whether Nantua or something else -- for Costco ravioli is a little fanciful in my opinion.  Ditto, Newburg.

Lobster pairs perfectly with butter.  A simple beurre noisette (whatever they call it Italian) with the addition of fresh parsley and thyme -- and/or sage -- would be very elegant.  Further garnishing with a decent quality paddlefish or salmon caviar and a bit of minced shallot would be about as close to the top as I'd take it. 

BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I may serve with a simple pesto.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

YUM !

Am I invited?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A strong garlic/ basil/ Parmesan pesto might overwhelm something as delicate as lobster.  Why not try something a little more gentle?  When you think of saucing ravioli, it's usually a good idea to think in terms of saucing the filling rather than addressing it as "just another pasta." 

Anyway, good luck.  You're a good cook and I'm sure it will be great.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

my chime....butter, lemon, white wine and lemoncello...simple, sunny and easy breezy(very piccatta-esque).....i also like rich broths with lobster ravioli....saffron would be a beautiful contrast in color as well as flavor, avgolemono, or perhaps to incorporate your pesto into the dish, make a broth by reducing shrimp shells and add a bit of pesto into it......chopped italian parsley and reggiano parmigiano are essential.....good friends,nice wine, what's not to like?

joey


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a premade pasta variety in Costco once in a while that is good . The brand name I believe is Servoli. At one time it was only available through commercial food service purveyors. Their Tortolinni is very good, and is even filled with Real Cheese and or Real Meat. Comes in white only, not technocolors. I lik Costco but one has to be careful of short dates on dairy products. Another minus is if you get something great once, you may never see it again, as they do buy manufacturers closeouts and or discontinued products (which there is nothing wrong with).

So if you see it and like it , buy a lot.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok so I made the ravioli last night, it wasn't bad.  First ingredient, lobster.  Second ingredient, ricotta cheese.  The redness of the ravioli was from tomatoes.  They were good.  I made a spicy and creamy tomato sauce to serve with it and blended it with a stick blender to make it really smooth and creamy.  Pretty easy for a weeknight meal.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me, where is my portion?


----------

